

Ask HN: Startup Idea - caruana

I&#x27;m not one to hold back start-up ideas or require NDA&#x27;s because I know from past experience that it&#x27;s not the idea that is successful but rather the execution. So, I am hoping we can spark a small debate here regarding an idea I have.<p>Essentially I would like to set up a anonymous to anonymous donation site using bitcoin. Here&#x27;s a quick overview of what I&#x27;m thinking:<p>1. People donate bitcoins into a pool that will be dispersed at a variable interval.
2. People who need a some help can write a 1000 character short story and those stories can be voted up or down by the crowd (kind of how hacker news works now).
3. The pool will be divided up at an even split (say divided by 10) and then dispersed to the top 10 stories.
4. If a story requires $1000 but only receives $100 they will stay in the queue until they either reach their goal or get voted out of the queue.<p>Let me know your thoughts.
======
JacobH
I like how it says top ten stories. It's a cool concept of sharing a win. More
importantly you'd need to find out how the top ten is decided though, because
ironically the best way to find out what people believe in is where they
choose to put their money. A ranking system aside from letting them directly
fund doesn't let them decide that.

~~~
caruana
I was thinking people that donated money would have a heavier weighted ranking
then people that don't. That way the people that put money in the pool would
ultimately determine who the top 10(or x) are.

------
kissmd
I don't like the even split either. if I have twice as many votes than you,
why would you get the same money?

~~~
caruana
Good point. I like that

------
kissmd
in my ideal system voting strength would be scaled through donation amount: if
you donate more, you have more points to vote with. the scale is not linear,
lets say logarithmic or at least closer to that.

~~~
caruana
Yep, i like that.

------
cjbenedikt
Great idea - why Bitcoin?

~~~
caruana
Because it's not recognized as a currency and so it can not currently be
regulated like a currency? Maybe that's naive though?

